# Manual Wound Rotary Incabloc - Help needed.



## Charlie1324 (May 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I am fairly new to this forum and am looking for some advice or ideas on the identity of my friend's Rotary 18ct Gold Manual wound 21 Jewel Incabloc watch.

He inherited it from his grandfather earlier this year. He estimated it was bought for his Grandfather between the late 1950's and early 1960s, although not certain on this. He hasn't opened it up as he is nervous to do so, neither of us, though interested are experienced with watches. It was serviced just before he aquired it and valued at approximatley £1800, if this helps. He also knows that, at the time his grandfather bought it, it was a limited edition.The gold could be solid or plated but as far as I have been told, it is at least a solid case. Here are a few pics.

Rotary Incabloc 1 by charlie Wright, on Flickr

Rotary Incabloc 2 by charlie Wright, on Flickr

Rotary Incabloc 3 by charlie Wright, on Flickr

Any info whatsoever would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

The strap is plated, so worthless. The watch itself may be solid gold but more likely 9ct rather than 18ct. However, the hallmarks will provide the answer to that. They will probably be inside the case back. Looking at the watch, I see nothing to suggest it would be a limited edition. As for the value, £1800 is a million miles off. Weigh the empty case, multiply by the spot price of gold at the right carat, and that's about it, give or take a few pounds.

Foggy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What Foggy says more or less!


----------



## Charlie1324 (May 23, 2016)

Cheers guys. I had a feeling the valuation may have been pretty exaggerated as there were similar looking models around the web for the low hundereds rather than £1800. Fortunatley I think its mostly sentimental value than anything else to my mate.


----------

